
Ask HN: What's cheapest way of storing 100 billion entities daily? - xstartup
I simply want to store&#x2F;delete&#x2F;retrieve an entity by its key only, where value will be UUID+timestamp. Performance is not an issue, sub 5 minute op time will work just fine.
======
PaulHoule
5 minute op time for lookups, writes, or both? What is the ratio of reads to
writes?

UUID+timestamp would be about 160 bits or 20 bytes. Let's say the key and
overhead take another 20 bytes, 100 billion of those a day would be 4
Terabytes, that means you would buy a 12 TB drive every three days; servers
with 24 drive bays are common

[http://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/povw/poweredge-r930](http://www.dell.com/en-
us/work/shop/povw/poweredge-r930)

so you would only have to get a new one every few months. And that is not
considering backups, possible high availability, etc.

